# "Nature's Envy" Chilli Rasbora Pics



## Aron_Dip (31 Dec 2012)

Hi guys after a little nudge from Alastair to start up a very early journal here goes lol..
Over the Years iv had a massive interest in fish (mostly catching them) as a keen Carp angler and also been turning my hand to a little gardening..

Iv had many tanks as a kid full of algae, multi colored stones, haunted house and deep sea diver figures.... and the odd fish in there somewhere too lol. anyways moving on lol..

After many years from the hobby it was my dad who got me back into things after helping setup his Fluval Edge 46. I brought a few mags saw a few planted tanks and then found you guys  .. and after seeing some of your Journals they have really inspired me to get into planted tanks and one day hopefully being as good as some of you guys too..

Tank is a new Clear seal (pants i know) but i didn't want to spend hundreds on a tank for me to fail in over and over and for it to get knocked about, but will do until i get the hang of things then ill upgrade. The cupboard is a custom one i made (As a chippy made more sense) from ikea Black/Brown to match some things i already have around .

So here i am and this is were i am right now...

*Volume:* 134L
*Dimensions:* 122cm x 38cm x 30cm (48x15x12") (Pants Clear Seal)
*Substrate/Hard Scape:* Redmoor Root Wood, Seiryu Stone, ADA Amazonia, ADA Power Sand M
*Light:* 4 x 54w T5 (4 GE 6500k Tubes) ATI Sunpower
*CO2:* Inline FE, Boyu Diffuser
*Heat:* Inline Hydor 300w
*Filter:* Eheim 2075, gUSH Lilly Pipes
*Fertilizer:* EI (Aquarium Plant Food UK)


DSCF4747 by Aron_Dip, on Flickr


DSCF4746 by Aron_Dip, on Flickr


DSCF4742 by Aron_Dip, on Flickr

Help, Advise and Critic wanted 

Cheers guys and ill update soon as things start moving


----------



## Westyggx (31 Dec 2012)

This looks really nice mate!


----------



## Arana (31 Dec 2012)

Wow that's a great start with the hardscape and that cabinet looks very cool, looking forward to the next installment


----------



## Gary Nelson (31 Dec 2012)

Yes a great start, hard scape is brilliant! With a good start like this with just the hard scape in if you compliment it now with the right plants you will be onto a winner!


----------



## Ady34 (31 Dec 2012)

Hi Aron,
wow, id just like to say that for me that is the best hardscape I've seen in a long time....it's very unique and a refreshing take.
love the substrate gradient too
really looking forward to this one and pleased Alastair has given you the nudge.
Great start mate.
Cheerio,
Ady


----------



## Ian Holdich (31 Dec 2012)

very very good hardscape! Looking forward to see how you plant this.


----------



## Aron_Dip (1 Jan 2013)

Ady34 said:


> Hi Aron,
> wow, id just like to say that for me that is the best hardscape I've seen in a long time....it's very unique and a refreshing take.
> love the substrate gradient too
> really looking forward to this one and pleased Alastair has given you the nudge.
> ...


wow...... I don't know what too say apart from thanks, for me as a noob to planted tanks ect for someone to say such nice things is great  

And thanks too everyone else who has commented too

Cheers guys 

Anything you would change?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westyggx (1 Jan 2013)

Honestly.. No I wouldn't change anything it looks awesome


----------



## Dorian (1 Jan 2013)

Great work !!!


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Jan 2013)

Great start the hardscape looks great 



Aron_Dip said:


> CO2: ?Help? Heat: ?Help? Filter: ?Help? Fertilizer: ?Help?


CO2 off course pressurized 
Heat inline possibly to be out of the way
Filter, something with at least 1200-1500lph JBL eprofiti e1500 would do nicely
Fertilizer, on the cheap use IE method with dry salts otherwise just purchase Tropica all in one ferts


----------



## Piotr Kaleta (1 Jan 2013)

Great work mate. I'm looking forward to see next stage and some more photos. 
I wouldn't change anything.
IE method with dry salts is the way to go to keep the cost down. 
Pressurized CO2 (fire extinguisher) with decent regulator.
Filtration: (Eheim 2173 Professionel 3 350T)


----------



## Aron_Dip (1 Jan 2013)

I was thinking the Eheim Pro3 2075 filter wise?? but only has 1,250 l/h do i need more to be safe??

And again thanks for all the comments


----------



## tim (2 Jan 2013)

Very striking hardscape mate any thoughts on plants yet ?


----------



## Aron_Dip (2 Jan 2013)

Thanks mate  but not just yet tbh iv been doing a lot of reading ect to try and get things right.. Stem plants too rear of stone keeping as much to the 3rd rule as possible but tbh I don't know ... I'm still learning names of plants ATM lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awood85 (2 Jan 2013)

Love the Hardscape! Great use of a tank with those dimensions, I wish I had the vision when I was buying bits to get something that good. 

Gonna look great with some plants and fish in there! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jack-rythm (2 Jan 2013)

Wow.. you basically done what people try and try and try to do, and thats nail the hard scape. Looks pretty damn cool mate. great positioning, great thought and wicked wood.. what wood is that? if you crack plant choice this could be one of those 'special' tanks  nice one man!


----------



## Aron_Dip (2 Jan 2013)

jack-rythm said:


> great thought and wicked wood.. what wood is that?


Its Redmoor Root from TGM (as was all the hard-scape) But i could also be wrong lol ... im still a noob 

Thanks Tho guys


----------



## jack-rythm (2 Jan 2013)

I think your right buddy, great start. Cannot wait to see this progress


----------



## Mortis (3 Jan 2013)

Hardscape looks awesome for this tank. Id suggest getting the UP inline CO2 atomizer for your tank. Pick the size after getting your filter so that you know what the hose size is. For plants Id suggest going for a sort of Iwagumi with hairgrass (or gloss) covering most of the bare substrate  with just a single row of blyxa at the back. You could do a dry start and also apply a paste of fissidens fontanus to the rocks which produces a really nice effect. The just some anubias nana and/or needle leaf java in the cracks and around the base of the rocks and some christmass/weeping moss tied to the wood.

Damn you I want your tank and your rocks and wood  !!!


----------



## jack-rythm (4 Jan 2013)

What is this paste you talk of and what effects do you get?

Jack  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AndrewH (4 Jan 2013)

Hi Aron, really well done there mate. The colours of the hardscape are working so well together.
Planted up this will look stunning.

One question (and this is probably me being thick, as no-one else has mentioned it!) but that bit of wood in the centre is sticking out the top of the tank... Im guessing you will have to cut that before all the lights etc go on, unless you are using some sort of luminaire? Whats your plans for this?


----------



## Aron_Dip (4 Jan 2013)

AndrewH said:


> One question (and this is probably me being thick, as no-one else has mentioned it!) but that bit of wood in the centre is sticking out the top of the tank... Im guessing you will have to cut that before all the lights etc go on, unless you are using some sort of luminaire? Whats your plans for this?


 
Hi mate thanks.. Lights will be suspended above the tank on wire so the wood will be fine like that  It will also give the tank a more natural look i think


----------



## Mortis (8 Jan 2013)

By paste I mean shred/chop some fissidens really fine and then 'paint' the result onto rocks where you want it to grow and then you will have little bits of fissidens growing directly from the rock. Gives a gread mossy look. This only works if you are using the Dry Start Method on your tank though


----------



## iPlantTanks (8 Jan 2013)

That is one impressive hardscape layout its absolutely spot on. Watching this like a hawk!


----------



## jack-rythm (9 Jan 2013)

Mortis said:


> By paste I mean shred/chop some fissidens really fine and then 'paint' the result onto rocks where you want it to grow and then you will have little bits of fissidens growing directly from the rock. Gives a gread mossy look. This only works if you are using the Dry Start Method on your tank though



Great idea.. How long would you say it needs to attach so you can fill it before it falls off? Nice idea  so how would I go about doing this? Just chopped fissidens and water? And the humidity in the tank during a dry start would be sufficient to grow it from?

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## awood85 (9 Jan 2013)

I've heard of mixed success with fissidens grown this way as its a fully aquatic moss usually.

I have tried it on a rock like this and it all looked good to begin with, I even submerged it after a couple of weeks and it held on quite well and seemed in good condition, well, until I put it in a tank with some flow, it just detached and floated away...

Maybe I didn't leave it long enough to attach.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jack-rythm (10 Jan 2013)

Um ok. Something to think about then, definitely.. Anyone else out there had success? Or not ¿?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Arana (10 Jan 2013)

jack-rythm said:


> Great idea.. How long would you say it needs to attach so you can fill it before it falls off? Nice idea  so how would I go about doing this? Just chopped fissidens and water? And the humidity in the tank during a dry start would be sufficient to grow it from?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7


 
Check this video for a demo


----------



## jack-rythm (10 Jan 2013)

thanks mark.


----------



## AndyFJ (16 Jan 2013)

Looking mighty good Az! Really looking forward to the progress of it. At least your doing it the right way doing the research first unlike me haha. I am slowly learning, with the expert advice on here though it seems hard to go wrong. Good times ahead!!!


----------



## Aron_Dip (24 Jan 2013)

Small Update..

Received my new light unit today thanks to Alastair  Cheers Buddy If you don't already know its a 4 x 54w T5 (4 GE 6500k Tubes) ATI Sunpower

Done a few pics with just the two bulbs on 
Cheers guys...


Journey to the DEEP by Aron_Dip, on Flickr

Journey to the DEEP by Aron_Dip, on Flickr

Journey to the DEEP by Aron_Dip, on Flickr


----------



## LondonDragon (24 Jan 2013)

Looks great  when you going to plant it?


----------



## jack-rythm (24 Jan 2013)

Can't wait for this to progress, this is my favorite project at this moment in time mate. You must of got so lucky finding suck beautiful woods  

Cheers! Jack


----------



## tim (24 Jan 2013)

You are a patient man mate I woulda planted it today


----------



## George Farmer (24 Jan 2013)

Nice hardscape!

Good luck with the DSM and Fissidens. I'm doing the same soon too. I'm using a heating mat underneath the tank to promote 100% humidity. I'm also considering using the nutrient jelly from 1-2-Grow plants to help attach the moss.  



jack-rythm said:


> Great idea.. How long would you say it needs to attach so you can fill it before it falls off? Nice idea  so how would I go about doing this? Just chopped fissidens and water? And the humidity in the tank during a dry start would be sufficient to grow it from?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7


I started a thread about DSM, mosses etc. here that answers a few questions - 
Lots of Dry Start Method questions! | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## jack-rythm (24 Jan 2013)

Thanks buddy  

Cheers! Jack


----------



## Ady34 (24 Jan 2013)

Hi Aron,
Must admit to having a little case of the green eyed monster here, awesome light unit over an awesome hardscape!
How long before you get some plants?
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Aron_Dip (25 Jan 2013)

Cheers guys.. Well iv still to get a few things before I start the planting but I like to take things slow and get it right first time.. I'm just working on some planting plans but hopefully won't be too much longer before I start 

Cheers again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jack-rythm (25 Jan 2013)

Aron_Dip said:


> Cheers guys.. Well iv still to get a few things before I start the planting but I like to take things slow and get it right first time.. I'm just working on some planting plans but hopefully won't be too much longer before I start
> 
> Cheers again
> 
> ...


Any thing like your scape and it will be a winner  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aron_Dip (28 Jan 2013)

So iv been looking at plants for some time and too see how things might look once planted and grown in iv done a quick Photoshop.. The plants in the shop are the ones i will be using or very close too 

What you guys think??

plant plan by Aron_Dip, on Flickr


----------



## tim (28 Jan 2013)

wouldn't plant it now just add this to the portfolio and move on to the next scape mate  no really looks good aron bet you can't wait to get plants in for real nice one !


----------



## Aron_Dip (28 Jan 2013)

Nope its killing me looking at it like this Grrr.... but on the other hand iv had some time to look over all the hard scape and move things and tweak them. But the time is soon and i cant wait..

Thanks tho buddy


----------



## LondonDragon (28 Jan 2013)

Aron_Dip said:


> What you guys think??


Good skills, would look great if you get it planted like that


----------



## rolexbene (28 Jan 2013)

Photoshop looks great, although im sure it will change as you work on it for real. what plants are you planning on using in the tank, that looks like a vast area to carpet. good luck


----------



## Aron_Dip (28 Jan 2013)

LondonDragon said:


> Good skills, would look great if you get it planted like that


Thanks mate, Hope so and suppose there is only one way to find out .... Try 


rolexbene said:


> Photoshop looks great, although im sure it will change as you work on it for real. what plants are you planning on using in the tank, that looks like a vast area to carpet. good luck


Yer im sure it will i have a few ideas running around but this is what im going to aim at i think.. The tank is only 12" wide so its not that big really..
Plant list so far is

Untitled by Aron_Dip, on Flickr


----------



## Ady34 (28 Jan 2013)

Wow, perfect.....just add some photoshop fish too and voila! No need for water changes 
Seriously though, if you get that tank to look like that its a competition winner!
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## malawistu (4 Feb 2013)

any update on this ?


----------



## Aron_Dip (4 Feb 2013)

Not just yet mate I'm waiting for filter to arrive, then got to get a few more things for co2 but hopefully I'll be ordering plants in a few weeks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whatok (4 Feb 2013)

wow. that weeping moss was expensive!


----------



## AndyFJ (10 Feb 2013)

I think you should add some echonisorus in there too Aaron, it would really set it off.

Can't wait for this to be planted, for a first effort it is going to be immense!


----------



## tim (29 Mar 2013)

Any progress on this yet dude ?


----------



## Aron_Dip (29 Mar 2013)

tim said:


> Any progress on this yet dude ?


Hi buddy,

The tank was put on the back burner for a wile why I keep the Mrs happy by decorating/New carpets to living room (the happy home of my tank).. But that's all finished up now and iv managed to get all my kit sorted apart from FE witch ill be picking up this weekend.
Ill take some pics when I have that all setup and ready to go, but hopefully ill be placing a large order next weekend for all my plants 

So hopefully ill be back on track soon

cheers guys


----------



## tim (29 Mar 2013)

Always best to keep the wife happy mate  look forward to seeing it up and running.


----------



## markj (30 Mar 2013)

cracking tank mate

Sent from my YP-G70 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aron_Dip (15 Apr 2013)

Hi Guys

About time i updated my Journal. My plants are all on order from TGM and due to arrive this Thursday so looking forward to that  ..
Wood is socking but some are still floating (hopefully will be OK when im ready to plant been in bucket for 2 weeks) ..
here's a few pics of setup ready to rock and roll hopefully lol


Full Setup by Aron_Dip, on Flickr


C02 Setup by Aron_Dip, on Flickr

Cheers guys


----------



## Alastair (15 Apr 2013)

Sweet mate. Glad you finally have it all underway. Be like xmas when your plants arrive lol


----------



## Ady34 (15 Apr 2013)

so looking forward to this one planted, roll on thursday


----------



## Aron_Dip (15 Apr 2013)

Cheers guys..



Ady34 said:


> so looking forward to this one planted, roll on thursday


not as much as me mate haha


----------



## Aron_Dip (18 Apr 2013)

Merry Christmas too me, Merry Christmas tooooo mmmmeeeeeeeee, Merry Christmas too me!


----------



## Alastair (18 Apr 2013)

cant wait mate


----------



## Deano3 (18 Apr 2013)

wow love the setup cannot wait to see planted and filled up  love the large rock and wood

Dean


----------



## Steve Smith (18 Apr 2013)

That fantastic feeling of opening a large box full of new plants


----------



## aliclarke86 (18 Apr 2013)

Wahoo. Can't wait to see this 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aron_Dip (18 Apr 2013)

Hi guys thanks for the comments  tanks all done and ill post a few pics tomorrow when all the bubbles go lol 

But here's one half planted 

(iPhone pic)


----------



## Ady34 (18 Apr 2013)

You tease 
Give us a lemonade shot


----------



## Aron_Dip (19 Apr 2013)

Hi Guys,
So its been 24hrs and all seems good, Done a 75% water change and ill be doing that for around a week, Then prob 50% every other day or so until things settle in a little  ..
Tanks still full of bubbles and some of the wood is still trying to flout a little so take no notice tap across the top and the wood in the center ( the peace sticking up ) that will be moved and replaced once it stops trying to flout off 

Iv still got to plant some more sp mini slight mix up with my order but no rush, thoughts welcome O and help taking photos ( Setting ect )
anyways a few pics....


Day 1 by Aron_Dip, on Flickr


Day 1 Side by Aron_Dip, on Flickr


Day 1 Full by Aron_Dip, on Flickr

Cheers


----------



## Alastair (19 Apr 2013)

Looks fantastic mate and that's just the initial planting. This will look great when it sets in. Awesome for a first time too. That patience has certainly paid off well done


----------



## markj (19 Apr 2013)

tanks looks great mate


----------



## Aron_Dip (19 Apr 2013)

Alastair said:


> Looks fantastic mate and that's just the initial planting. This will look great when it sets in. Awesome for a first time too. That patience has certainly paid off well done


Thanks pal... Patience and advice from you mate cheers 

Cheers for the comments guys


----------



## aliclarke86 (20 Apr 2013)

Looking forward yo watching this. Looks fantastic already 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LondonDragon (20 Apr 2013)

Looks great planted, well done  looking forward to future updates


----------



## George Farmer (20 Apr 2013)

Great job. Watching with interest.


----------



## Aron_Dip (20 Apr 2013)

George Farmer said:


> Great job. Watching with interest.


Thanks mate, I have a quick question for you if you don't mind, at the back behind the larger stone I have ludwigia sp and many of the leave are bruised from planting/delivery, should I cut these stems back now or wait for growth?

My intention was to wait then cut the bad out for new growth later?

Cheers guys thanks for all the comments


----------



## George Farmer (20 Apr 2013)

Hi Aron

Personally I'd let them recover and allow them to adapt to your tank for a couple of weeks before pruning.


----------



## Aron_Dip (20 Apr 2013)

George Farmer said:


> Hi Aron
> 
> Personally I'd let them recover and allow them to adapt to your tank for a couple of weeks before pruning.


Cheers George that's what I thought and would have done but it don't hurt to ask 

Cheers


----------



## AndyFJ (20 Apr 2013)

Cracking start mate. Can't wait to see it developing in the flesh!!

Hopefully I shall have a tank half as good as yours in the end.


----------



## tim (20 Apr 2013)

Looking good mate, gonna be a stunner grown in, good start aron


----------



## Ady34 (23 May 2013)

How's the tank settling mate?


----------



## Aron_Dip (23 May 2013)

Ady34 said:


> How's the tank settling mate?


Hi buddy
Well iv been off too a rocky start tbh with almost every type of algae going. With the tank being so thin in width and the size of the rock almost central along the tank the flow was poor. 

co2 was and still is high and light period lowered too 4 and a half hours and a co2 start of 2 and half hour before lights on and 2 hours before off. 

Iv taken the Glass lilies off and added the eheim standard green in and out takes (spray bar). With double does of exel along with the few changes iv made iv almost sorted the algae problems. 

Ill take some pics tomorrow as its been planted 5 weeks today 

Cheers


----------



## Alastair (23 May 2013)

Looking forward to the pics mate

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ady34 (23 May 2013)

Aron_Dip said:


> Hi buddy
> Well iv been off too a rocky start tbh with almost every type of algae going. With the tank being so thin in width and the size of the rock almost central along the tank the flow was poor.
> 
> co2 was and still is high and light period lowered too 4 and a half hours and a co2 start of 2 and half hour before lights on and 2 hours before off.
> ...


At least you've got them all out the way at once  
Recognising the problem and rectifying it is half the battle so pleased your winning 
looking forward to pics.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## DanMac (24 May 2013)

Looking great. my first every tank last christmas was a clear seal, mine also had a black trim across the top but i removed it after a couple of weeks , do you not think it would look better without it?, maybe its just me. it still looks smart with it on though .


----------



## Aron_Dip (29 May 2013)

DanMac said:


> Mine also had a black trim across the top but i removed it after a couple of weeks , do you not think it would look better without it?, maybe its just me. it still looks smart with it on though .


 
Absolutely mate 100%. But im just having a play and learning on this tank so for now im ok with it as ill be upgrading new year.. But thanks mate

Anyways got a few update pics. Im still trying to solve the flow issues and thicken the stem masses up also. The trident is growing back nice with lots of new leafs starting to form nice.


Day 1 by Aron_Dip, on Flickr


Day 42 by Aron_Dip, on Flickr

Many Thanks guys


----------



## Aron_Dip (24 Jun 2013)

Hi guys been a wile since i added anything to the journal, I'm still fighting a battle with algae at the min but hopefully with the addition of a new filter (Big thanks to Al).. This will help sort my flow issues out and in turn help fight against the algae 

Quick pic from today, Ill add a full tank shot tomorrow 


New by Aron_Dip, on Flickr


----------



## markj (24 Jun 2013)

looking well mate love the wood

Sent from my YP-G70 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aron_Dip (24 Jun 2013)

markj said:


> looking well mate love the wood
> 
> Sent from my YP-G70 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks mate


----------



## Alastair (24 Jun 2013)

Loving the last shot mate looks great.  Fantastic scape for a first go. Well worth the long wait and algae battles.  .
Glad the filters helping


----------



## Aron_Dip (24 Jun 2013)

Alastair said:


> Loving the last shot mate looks great.  Fantastic scape for a first go. Well worth the long wait and algae battles.  .
> Glad the filters helping


Cheers mate and for all the help and advice  .. Can't wait to get some fish ect in there now tho..

Filters working a treat tho mate massive help and your a one of a kind mate


----------



## aliclarke86 (25 Jun 2013)

This is looking really nice mate. Very impressed 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Achintya (25 Jun 2013)

wow mind blowing setup.a very neat and clean tank.


----------



## dfektor (25 Jun 2013)

Superb work... I dont think you ever were a noob creatively speaking
and goes to show how little an Ada tank will improve a super scape Well done!


----------



## Aron_Dip (25 Jun 2013)

Right another quick update, Full tank shot taken today ( I really need some advice on tacking decent tank shots lol) Things are growing nice and stems are filling out nice too.. Any advice from any experts out there?

Day 1 by Aron_Dip, on Flickr

Day 42 by Aron_Dip, on Flickr

Full tank by Aron_Dip, on Flickr

Cheers for looking guys


----------



## Brian Murphy (25 Jun 2013)

Looking really well .... what was the filter you got ?


----------



## Aron_Dip (25 Jun 2013)

Murf said:


> Looking really well .... what was the filter you got ?


thanks mate  .. Its a JBL Cristalprofi (thats about all i know about it Alastair knows what model ect ill ask him lol)



aliclarke86 said:


> This is looking really nice mate. Very impressed
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Thanks mate its been a hard fight with algae but im winning 



dfektor said:


> Superb work... I dont think you ever were a noob creatively speaking
> and goes to show how little an Ada tank will improve a super scape Well done!


 
Thanks buddy, i must admit i do have a good eye for this sort of thing  But hey a nice big ADA tank would look nice in its place lol


----------



## Yo-han (25 Jun 2013)

Looking really good, awesome hardscape!


----------



## oldbloke (25 Jun 2013)

Quite high ISO so you can get plenty of speed. No need for a big aperture. Just mess about with the settings until you get what you like.


----------



## oldbloke (25 Jun 2013)

My last full tank shot was 1/100 sec, F4, ISO 800.
It could do to have been a bit faster IMO.


----------



## Aron_Dip (25 Jun 2013)

oldbloke said:


> My last full tank shot was 1/100 sec, F4, ISO 800.
> It could do to have been a bit faster IMO.


cheers for that ill have a bash tomorrow.


----------



## Aron_Dip (23 Jul 2013)

Another quick update pic...

Things are going really well at the minute, Algae is almost 100% gone and things are looking good, Plants had a trim on Sunday and stems are bushing up nice 
Any Advice? Critic?... Im stuck for what to fill the gap behind the larger rock?? thinking along the lines of a Rotala rotundifolia??

anyways quick pic  ..

New Tank Shot by Aron_Dip, on Flickr


----------



## oldbloke (23 Jul 2013)

Photo skills coming along.......!!


----------



## Alastair (24 Jul 2013)

Looking fantastic now mate.  All that hard work getting rid of algae and sticking at it, sorting the flow issues out have paid off. Id put in rotala behind the rocks like ive mentioned before as it will add a nice contrast to the green in the tank.  
The carpet of the hydro sp Japan looks great 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aron_Dip (24 Jul 2013)

Alastair said:


> Looking fantastic now mate. All that hard work getting rid of algae and sticking at it, sorting the flow issues out have paid off. Id put in rotala behind the rocks like ive mentioned before as it will add a nice contrast to the green in the tank.
> The carpet of the hydro sp Japan looks great
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


Cheers mate, All thanks to you really  .. I need a better camera tho the pics are pants haha Im going to get some more plants soon so ill be adding that too the list


----------



## Aron_Dip (24 Jul 2013)

I'm looking for some advice with regards to my co2.. it's at approx 4bps at the minute and things are starting to look good with the algae issues I had at the start.. I really want to add fish & shrimp now lol..

Also thinking of better names for the journal ... Something along the lines off "Nature's Envy" ??...

Peace out!


----------



## tim (25 Jul 2013)

Scapes come along nicely mate, 4bps doesn't mean much different size bubbles etc etc personally I drip acclimatise any livestock I add over a few hours fish and shrimp, be worth adding when your around to monitor them so you can back the co2 off if they struggle and adjust from there, top job for a first scape mate


----------



## Daz2162 (26 Jul 2013)

Oh my,  this is looking wonderful mate, im mega impressed! Any fish you get for here will be very happy indeed,  quite a home.  

Did you say your dosing ei ferts? 
Im using a jbl cristal profi, awesome machines arent they! 

Cheers

Darren


----------



## Aron_Dip (27 Jul 2013)

Daz2162 said:


> Oh my, this is looking wonderful mate, im mega impressed! Any fish you get for here will be very happy indeed, quite a home.
> 
> Did you say your dosing ei ferts?
> Im using a jbl cristal profi, awesome machines arent they!
> ...


Hi darren, Thanks for the great comments  .. I'm looking to get around 60 chilli rasboras i think. They will pick up on the red plants i have nice. As for EI ferts im adding 55ml each day ( apart from Saturday ). I must say it is a peace of kit tbh highly recommend them to anyone


----------



## Daz2162 (27 Jul 2013)

No worries buddy,  you deserve them.  Oh cool,  yeah that'll look sweet,  lovely little fish and they shouldnt get too big either.  You guna add them in stages yeah,  so you biofilter can catch up? 

Wow that's alot of ferts lol im only using 11ml for my 54ltr tank,  are you adding so much because its heavily planted,  am i right in saying its 10ml for every 50ltr of water? It must be working for you though mate as it looks stunning and you growth is very healthy. How many bps of co2 are you throwing in? 

Yeah man,  they're awesome and in my mind very cheap for what they are,  dead quiet and very efficient. Just the job. 
Happy days mate. 

Cheers 

Darren


----------



## Aron_Dip (7 Nov 2013)

Well its been tooooooo long since i did a update on this ....... My Bad!
Well things are going really well and iv got my self a new DSLR, its the Nikon d3200 with the standard 18-55mm lens. TBH i cant fault it at all a great peace of kit.
Iv had some Chilli Rasbora from a forum member and managed to snap a few half descent shots .. well 2 lol after about 1 hour of sitting there lol.

Anways ill start and keep this more updated and take a few FTS the weekend 


Boraras brigittae – Mosquito Rasbora by Aron_Dip, on Flickr

DSC_05077 by Aron_Dip, on Flickr


----------



## aliclarke86 (7 Nov 2013)

FTS!!!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alastair (7 Nov 2013)

Belting shots aron.  What did you have your settings on

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aron_Dip (7 Nov 2013)

Alastair said:


> Belting shots aron. What did you have your settings on
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


Cheers pal.. Iv just taken these readings from the properties of the pic ....... because i forgot lol

*F-stop - f/8*
*A - 4.7*
*S - 1/15sec*
*ISO - 400*


----------



## Alastair (7 Nov 2013)

Aron_Dip said:


> Cheers pal.. Iv just taken these readings from the properties of the pic ....... because i forgot lol
> 
> *F-stop - f/8*
> *A - 4.7*
> ...



Whats the A figure??? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aron_Dip (7 Nov 2013)

Max Aperture mate... what ever that means?


----------



## Ian Holdich (7 Nov 2013)

They are cracking pics mate, really really good.


----------



## Aron_Dip (7 Nov 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> They are cracking pics mate, really really good.


Thanks mate


----------



## Alastair (7 Nov 2013)

Aron_Dip said:


> Max Aperture mate... what ever that means?



I thought the F figure was the aperture lol.... need to get my head round this stuff ha ha

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aron_Dip (7 Nov 2013)

Alastair said:


> I thought the F figure was the aperture lol.... need to get my head round this stuff ha ha
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


Think your right lol ... dunno i just put what them setting said hahaha ... (NOOB ALERT! HAHA)


----------



## steveno (7 Nov 2013)

Lovely Tank and Lovely pictures, so shape... looking very good.


----------



## Gary Nelson (8 Nov 2013)

Yes very nice fish, the colours are stunning!


----------



## Aron_Dip (8 Nov 2013)

steveno said:


> Lovely Tank and Lovely pictures, so shape... looking very good.


Thanks pal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darren636 (8 Nov 2013)

Very good journal and scape' .  you must be happy with it.


----------



## Aron_Dip (8 Nov 2013)

darren636 said:


> Very good journal and scape' . you must be happy with it.


Thanks, Yes very happy its been hard work getting it up to scratch tho.. But not bad for my 1st i don't think.


----------



## Aron_Dip (8 Nov 2013)

Its no FTS but managed too snap my 2 Corydoras Julii Enjoy 


Corydoras Julii by Aron_Dip, on Flickr


----------



## tim (8 Nov 2013)

Look like trillenatus to me, you was ripped off mate  still lovely Corries though and very good images I might add.


----------



## George Farmer (8 Nov 2013)

Great shots!

f/ is aperture.  Great work getting a sharp fish shot at 1/15 sec shutter speed!


----------



## Aron_Dip (8 Nov 2013)

tim said:


> Look like trillenatus to me, you was ripped off mate  still lovely Corries though and very good images I might add.


Meh i aint got a clue lol i got them from Justin on here along with a few other fish, i love them and many thanks


----------



## Aron_Dip (8 Nov 2013)

George Farmer said:


> Great shots!
> 
> f/ is aperture. Great work getting a sharp fish shot at 1/15 sec shutter speed!


Thanks!

I was there for around 1 hour and only managed to get them 2 shots.. what settings would you recommend?


----------



## George Farmer (8 Nov 2013)

Try ISO 1600, f4 or 5, and a much faster shutter speed - probably 1/100 or faster.

This way you'll be able to shoot faster moving objects, handheld with no risk of camera shake.

The larger aperture (f/5 is much bigger than f/8) will also throw the background more out of focus (known as 'bokeh'), which allows the subject you're focusing on to really 'pop'.

One of the biggest tricks in photography is to draw the attention of whatever subject you're shooting to the viewer with the least distraction. This is where composition also is essential. For instance have the fish positioned in the frame in accordance with the rule of thirds or golden ratio.

Most modern DSLR can handle ISO 1600 with virtually no noise, especially for web-sized images.

Have fun!


----------



## George Farmer (8 Nov 2013)

Edit - when you're shooting FTS it's usually a good idea to use a smaller aperture (f/11 or so), as the depth of field (how much of the scene is in focus from fore to background) preferred is larger so all of the tank is in focus.

The downfall to this is less light is hitting the camera sensor so you need to compensate with slower shutter speed and/or higher ISO.

This is why many photogs use extra light above the tank. This way they can shoot small aperture (max depth of field) with fast shutter speed (to freeze fish movement), and low ISO (for max image quality).


----------



## Aron_Dip (8 Nov 2013)

George Farmer said:


> Edit - when you're shooting FTS it's usually a good idea to use a smaller aperture (f/11 or so), as the depth of field (how much of the scene is in focus from fore to background) preferred is larger so all of the tank is in focus.
> 
> The downfall to this is less light is hitting the camera sensor so you need to compensate with slower shutter speed and/or higher ISO.
> 
> This is why many photogs use extra light above the tank. This way they can shoot small aperture (max depth of field) with fast shutter speed (to freeze fish movement), and low ISO (for max image quality).


Thanks for that i shall put these to the test and see what i come up with


----------



## George Farmer (8 Nov 2013)

My pleasure. It took me ages to figure out camera settings. Hopefully I've explained it ok.


----------



## Aron_Dip (8 Nov 2013)

George Farmer said:


> My pleasure. It took me ages to figure out camera settings. Hopefully I've explained it ok.


Yes thanks explained to a T ... Its funny how hard it is to take a decent pic of a fish!

cheers again


----------



## George Farmer (8 Nov 2013)

Aron_Dip said:


> Yes thanks explained to a T ... Its funny how hard it is to take a decent pic of a fish!
> 
> cheers again


Try fast movers like galaxy rasboras or rummynose. They're great fun!


----------



## Aron_Dip (8 Nov 2013)

George Farmer said:


> Try fast movers like galaxy rasboras or rummynose. They're great fun!


I can only imagine! it was hard get them 2 Corydoras lol


----------



## oldbloke (9 Nov 2013)

I think they are dead and you've placed them on a rock in the garden.


----------



## Aron_Dip (9 Nov 2013)

oldbloke said:


> I think they are dead and you've placed them on a rock in the garden.


...... You don't live next door do you? lol

Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Murphy (9 Nov 2013)

Great pics ..... a decent camera is on my santa letter


----------



## Aron_Dip (25 Nov 2013)

Better late than never.. But here is a quick FTS from tonight. The stems at the rear never really came back from the algae that i had at the start. Im planning on some new stems soon.. (Open to suggestions guys)...

Day 1 by Aron_Dip, on Flickr

Day 42 by Aron_Dip, on Flickr

Full tank by Aron_Dip, on Flickr

Full Tank Shot 25/11/13 by Aron_Dip, on Flickr

And a close up of my Grass Mix.

DSC_0623 by Aron_Dip, on Flickr

Peace out!


----------



## aliclarke86 (25 Nov 2013)

Looking GOOD dude. Really really nice. I would put some ludwigia back there. nothing too vibrant but add a little red without taking focus.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Murphy (25 Nov 2013)

Well done, Great achievement .... it's the beauty of aquascaping, finding what works best under your particular set up.


----------



## Aron_Dip (26 Nov 2013)

aliclarke86 said:


> Looking GOOD dude. Really really nice. I would put some ludwigia back there. nothing too vibrant but add a little red without taking focus.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk





Brian Murphy said:


> Well done, Great achievement .... it's the beauty of aquascaping, finding what works best under your particular set up.


 Cheers guys..

Ali I did have ludwigia Sp at the back and really liked it so will be getting some of that back.

Also thinking of some rotala green maybe. 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## tim (19 Feb 2014)

How's this going Aron ?


----------



## Aron_Dip (21 Feb 2014)

tim said:


> How's this going Aron ?


 
Hey tom, Not to bad thanks still ticking over and still learning along the way 

Took a few shots tonight.. Nothing amazing tbh lol
Still filling out the back but its slowly getting there .... o and i need to trim!
Enjoy...

Full Tank by Aron_Dip, on Flickr

DSC_0747 by Aron_Dip, on Flickr

DSC_0736 by Aron_Dip, on Flickr

DSC_0728 by Aron_Dip, on Flickr

DSC_0725 by Aron_Dip, on Flickr

DSC_0738 by Aron_Dip, on Flickr

DSC_0720 by Aron_Dip, on Flickr

DSC_0715 by Aron_Dip, on Flickr

Day 1 by Aron_Dip, on Flickr

Day 42 by Aron_Dip, on Flickr

Full tank by Aron_Dip, on Flickr

Full Tank Shot 25/11/13 by Aron_Dip, on Flickr

Full Tank by Aron_Dip, on Flickr

cheers


----------



## BigTom (21 Feb 2014)

That looks immense Aron. Love the panoramic view.


----------



## darren636 (21 Feb 2014)

Looks really nice.

Yeah. Nice


----------



## Deano3 (21 Feb 2014)

Stunnung aron 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (21 Feb 2014)

Deano3 said:


> Stunning aron
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aron_Dip (21 Feb 2014)

BigTom said:


> That looks immense Aron. Love the panoramic view.


 


darren636 said:


> Looks really nice.
> Yeah. Nice


 


Deano3 said:


> Stunnung aron
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


 
Thanks guys


----------



## aliclarke86 (21 Feb 2014)

I've missed this one mate it is really stunning. You plan on getting a nice rimless braceless at any point??

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Aron_Dip (21 Feb 2014)

aliclarke86 said:


> I've missed this one mate it is really stunning. You plan on getting a nice rimless braceless at any point??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


 
Thanks mate its getting there slowly.

Yes mate its on the cards.. was going to get a NA but don't fancy buying a complete set-up when i only need the tank


----------



## Ian Holdich (21 Feb 2014)

I love this, and some cracking photography to boot. There's only one word...brilliant!


----------



## tim (22 Feb 2014)

It's looking great Aron, really nice scape, cheers for the update.


----------



## Aron_Dip (22 Feb 2014)

Ian Holdich said:


> I love this, and some cracking photography to boot. There's only one word...brilliant!


Thanks mate means lots coming from a talent like you


----------



## Aron_Dip (22 Feb 2014)

tim said:


> It's looking great Aron, really nice scape, cheers for the update.


Thanks mate.. It's getting there


----------



## three-fingers (22 Feb 2014)

I really like the mix of plants in the carpet, looks very natural without looking at all cluttered!  Love the tank.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aron_Dip (23 Feb 2014)

three-fingers said:


> I really like the mix of plants in the carpet, looks very natural without looking at all cluttered!  Love the tank.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## Robbie X (25 Mar 2014)

Great journal, fantastic layout and plants, the *Boraras brigittae* are stunning little fish!


----------



## Antoni (25 Mar 2014)

Very nice! Reminds me of a river bed! Lovely scape and great photography!


----------



## faizal (26 Mar 2014)

I have just completed read ing your entire journal ,...& i must say,...it must have been no easy task to get your tank to look the way it is today. Such a huge tank,...& just one lily pipe placement. Simply awesome Aaron.


----------



## ourmanflint (26 Mar 2014)

Definitely one of my favourites! It has a real sense of movement and flow. Congrats on  a stunner!


----------



## Aron_Dip (30 Oct 2015)

Hi guys, been a wile since iv posted anything on here after having some problems with another memeber but now that its been pulled out into the open and others have had problems too I feel better about posting again.

So ill start by getting this back up todate.

Yes its still going... but with moving house and then moving the tank in the new house its gone through some changes.

More a full on jungle style now. This tank has its days numbered as I recently got a new Opti White Bracless tank from Dan on here (120x50x50).

Ill get some pics up asap

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## alto (30 Oct 2015)

Thanks for updating 

I'd not seen this journal & it's such a nice journey ... looking forward to your new tank!


----------



## Tim Harrison (30 Oct 2015)

Cracking scape...be good to see some up to date pics...


----------



## Aron_Dip (30 Oct 2015)

Cheers Guys...

Well i took a few quick shots tonight.


Full Tank Shot 2015 by Aron Edwards, on Flickr

Full Tank Shot 2015 by Aron Edwards, on Flickr

Ember Tetra&#x27;s by Aron Edwards, on Flickr

Ember Tetra s by Aron Edwards, on Flickr

Added the old Full Tank pics for you guys who haven't seen them.


DSC_0715 by Aron_Dip, on Flickr

Day 1 by Aron_Dip, on Flickr

Day 42 by Aron_Dip, on Flickr

Full tank by Aron_Dip, on Flickr

Full Tank Shot 25/11/13 by Aron_Dip, on Flickr

Full Tank by Aron_Dip, on Flickr

Cheers guys...


----------



## Tim Harrison (30 Oct 2015)

Fantastic...


----------



## Nelson (30 Oct 2015)

Great tank.That's a massive fern .


----------



## JBronsveld (30 Oct 2015)

Looks great!


----------



## Aron_Dip (30 Oct 2015)

Cheers guys

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Antoni (30 Oct 2015)

Looks awesome!


----------



## tim (1 Nov 2015)

Like the jungle look aron, good to see you back on here mate


----------

